
Google to Put Wiki on Top of Search - babyshake
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/google_to_turn_search_into_wik.php
======
bprater
I just now saw this in my account, before I heard the news. I've actually
wanted something like this before when I used Google as a big bookmarking
service.

But for a moment, I thought I had got hit with some kind of strange virus or
some out of control Firefox mod.

Nah, just Google doing Google-ly things.

~~~
tjpick
good that it's finally gone mainstream

